# Adjustable v-bar recommendation



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

"The time has come, " the coach has said. "To think of many things"

Like side rods. which leads us to the v bar thing. She is suggesting an adjustable v bar for the obvious reasons - they adjust. I was thinking of just getting a regular ole' flat 90 degree v-bar and start there, but the idea of adjusting to suit has merit. Except adjustable v-bars are not cheap.

My plan is to get inexpensive side rods and down the road no doubt step up to a better set up if it is appropriate so to do.

I'm not keen on spending upwards of $60 on a v bar at this point, especially since most of them don't seem to come with an eye bolt so that is an additional expense. 

The least expensive one that doesn't have perfectly vile reviews is the Cartel Super V-bar. The common complaint is that the side rods will start to drop due to bow vibration but the users seem to have various fixes. I understand that Infitec is a Cartel product, right?

Anyway,anybody have any suggestions re: adjustable v-bars? Something out there that isn't on Lancaster Archery that might suit? 

Thanks.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

On the Vbar angle, I find ones that are in the 30-35 degree range too narrow. I prefer 40-45 degrees for good clearance on the rollover, also a flat bar, no drop angles. I have a Cartel adjustable you mention, yes, if you don't snug down the screws, they have a tendency to move. I put blue loctite on the bolt threads and tighten it fairly tight then it holds well. 

A good place to look is the auction site, I got the Cartel Vbar for $12 brand new and a Easton $15 new, both with eyebolts. Not too often but they do turn up.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

StarDog said:


> Anyway,anybody have any suggestions re: adjustable v-bars?


the biggest single suggestion I can make is emphatically **NOT** to buy a cheap one. that includes Cartel and their offshoot brands like Infitec. adjustable v-bars that are not really well built (solid construction, precise machining, toothed washers and quality fasteners) are a constant source of frustration and are far more of a liability than a help. v-bars are more expensive that fixed ones for very good reason.

a Doinker AVBM is $60 at Lancaster and an eve bolt is $10. for something that works properly and will last indefinitely, that's reasonably priced.

if that's too expensive to justify for experimentation, then I suggest you revisit the need for an adjustable bar at all. they might look like a good idea but in reality most people would be better off just getting a 45 degree bar and practicing.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I will ponder all of the above


----------



## Dmaxdmax (May 4, 2013)

For recurve or compound?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I set my Doinker adjustable v-bars once, and have forgotten about them since. That's what I expect from an adjustable V-bar. Like Ronco - set it and forget it.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

View attachment 2131331


Doinker... Not recommended


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

Platinum is stronger, although heavier...


----------



## bayden4428 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a Doinker platinum adjustable v-bar, It has never shifted.


----------



## Giuliano (Oct 30, 2005)

Now that I am using a fixed V-Bar flat 90 Degree I would never go back an adjustable but in case my 2 cents are for AGF V-Bar that has the advantage to be set up just by screwing in the long rod.
Ciao
Giuliano


----------



## Plucker (May 24, 2014)

http://gripperarchery.com.sitebuilder.loopia.com/

Seems like a quality product, some very impressive names are currently using it. 

Interesting design in that it does not use the "teeth" that Doinker and Easton uses but instead a conical locking system, great engineering in my opinion as it allows unlimited adjustability without the risk of wearing the teeth out.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Plucker:

Wonder what they cost......I may go the economical route for now and keep the adjustable notion for future reference, unless something suitable pops up in the Classifieds......


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

If I were you, I'd either spend the money for a really good one or get the cheap cartel one just to play around with to find what angles work the best for you and then buy a fixed one. I much prefer the fixed v-bars because as they say, "the more things you can adjust, the more things will need adjusting".


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Stardog if your going to get a fixed Vbar, it's probably best to get one about 40-45 degrees that way, you can use it regardless. If you get say a 30-35 degree one and it's too narrow, your stuck with it until you get a wider one. (or, adjust to the narrow one)

IMO because the narrow ones are uncomfortable for me.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

straat said:


> Doinker... Not recommended


sorry, but that's been abused by being wrenched outwards, possibly dropped on the side rod? I've got two of those and the parts are more than adequately strong to take the loads they are intended to support in normal use.

I'd expect almost anything else to have broken if subjected to the same stresses.



Mika Savola said:


> Platinum is stronger, although heavier...


Platinums are great, the Shrewd and B-Stingers are also good, but all are both heavy and considerably more expensive. for the sort of weight that's likely to be put on recurve side rods, the AVBM is a good middle ground.

for a fixed bar, I currently like the Win & Win CX2 carbon. $55 including a nice eye bolt, does a good job of absorbing some vibration without feeling "uncoupled", and unlike the first version they produced, the threads actually stay done up.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

straat said:


> View attachment 2131331
> 
> 
> Doinker... Not recommended


Don't drop your bow. 

And I guarantee you if you sent that part back to Doinker, they would replace it no questions asked. Even if it was your fault.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

Then we have the side rod question. 10"? 12"? I have a 28" long rod. What is the determining factor on side rods or is there one?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

get ones long enough to serve as a bow stand. they don't do much else the way most people have them set up.

if they're set up to actually move the point of balance back, that is another matter - but most people don't do that.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> Don't drop your bow.
> 
> And I guarantee you if you sent that part back to Doinker, they would replace it no questions asked. Even if it was your fault.


That's actually my v-bar, and i surely never dropped it or abused it. My v bar had movement from the day that i bought it, on the forums I read that everyone was happy about it, and that i should just tighten the bolts. I did exactly that and it cracked, now it's even more loose...


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

Doinker AVBM has plastic teeth on the arm couplings. Those teeth can become loose also. I recently glued one half back...


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

B-Stinger adjustable vbar although no lightweight is a rock solid piece of equipment. We like to experiment with different angles and no matter how many times we adjust it still has zero movement/no play.


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

So. Bottom line appears to be throw down for a good adjustable v bar, and get whatever side rods don't entirely suck. Then as things go along, get stiffer long rod and side bars (I can see the wisdom of that) 

Another questions:

re the down angle (I feel like I'm driving a submarine): we have flat, we have adjustable down. How does that impact the behaviour of the shooter and the bow? I'm trying to get the physics of this and the whole kinetic force of the shot transferred to the stabilizers as in flat versus angled down.

Thanks.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

Also there are extensions of different lengths to consider and with all these things added on, the effects of change of bow balance and the added weight itself.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

angling the v-bar moves the COG of the system down and forward. I see it most often when people feel that their bow is too top heavy and don't want to add any weight to the bottom of the riser. Personally, I would rather have the side-rods flat shorter and add a weight to the bottom limb instead. Stabilizer system is the biggest "personal preference" thing I've ever seen when it comes to archery.


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

To avoid having to add extra weight for balance to the stabilizers (or the riser per L_B), you should try to keep the ends of your side rods about even with the grip. 8"-10" side rods and a 4" extension will put you in the ball park.

Paul


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Black46 said:


> To avoid having to add extra weight for balance to the stabilizers (or the riser per L_B), you should try to keep the ends of your side rods about even with the grip. 8"-10" side rods and a 4" extension will put you in the ball park.
> 
> Paul


+1

If you want to go this route, I have an extra extension (It's either 3 or 4 inch, I forget) that I could sell ya for pretty cheap. PM me if you need it


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

julle said:


> That's actually my v-bar, and i surely never dropped it or abused it. My v bar had movement from the day that i bought it, on the forums I read that everyone was happy about it, and that i should just tighten the bolts. I did exactly that and it cracked, now it's even more loose...


it's clearly been bent outwards at some stage. no way tightening the bolt would cause that fracture, it's a tension crack.



Black46 said:


> To avoid having to add extra weight for balance to the stabilizers (or the riser per L_B), you should try to keep the ends of your side rods about even with the grip.


that results in the side rods achieving very close to nothing whatsoever.

they add very little in terms of damping when the bow is rotated around an axis in line with the arrow, as you're already moving most of the mass of the bow.

their main purpose is to bring the point of balance of the bow back towards the archer, and mounting the v-bar on the end of an extender nullifies that.


----------



## Joe T (Apr 5, 2003)

Just copy these guys and you won't be far wrong.

Flat 45 deg V bar. Side rod ends around level with the grip. Rod lengths and weights down to you.

South Korean Archers


----------



## StarDog (Feb 17, 2007)

This is starting to make sense. Thanks for all your comments.


----------

